# Sikhism Philosophy Weekly Digest



## Admin (Sep 11, 2007)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css"><!--/* vBulletin 3 CSS For Style 'WebChat' (styleid: 15) */body{	background: #eaecfb;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px;	padding: 0px;}a:link, body_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}a:visited, body_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}a:hover, a:active, body_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.page{	background: #c5c7f1;	color: #5b5b5b;}td, th, p, li{	font: 10pt verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.tborder{	background: #c1c2d2;	color: #000000;	border: 1px solid #FFFFFF;}.tcat{	background: #403c83 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cattitle.jpg) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	font: bold 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.tcat a:link, .tcat_alink{	color: #ffffff;	text-decoration: none;}.tcat a:visited, .tcat_avisited{	color: #ffffff;	text-decoration: none;}.tcat a:hover, .tcat a:active, .tcat_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.thead{	background: #6f77c9 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cathead.gif) repeat-x bottom left;	color: #d7d9ee;	font: 10px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	border-top: 2px solid #5c64bc;	line-height: 6px;}.thead a:link, .thead_alink{	color: #d7d9ee;}.thead a:visited, .thead_avisited{	color: #d7d9ee;}.thead a:hover, .thead a:active, .thead_ahover{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot{	background: #ffd123 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/footer_links.gif) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	border: 1px solid #ff8c16;	line-height: 7px;}.tfoot a:link, .tfoot_alink{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot a:visited, .tfoot_avisited{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot a:hover, .tfoot a:active, .tfoot_ahover{	color: #3d397e;}.alt1, .alt1Active{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}.alt2, .alt2Active{	background: #e9eafb;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #dddeee;}td.inlinemod{	background: #FFFFCC;	color: #000000;}.wysiwyg{	background: #F5F5FF;	color: #000000;	font: 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}textarea, .bginput{	font: 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.button{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}select{	font: 11px verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}option, optgroup{	font-size: 11px;	font-family: verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.smallfont{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.time{	color: #666686;}.navbar{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.highlight{	color: #FF0000;	font-weight: bold;}.fjsel{	background: #3E5C92;	color: #E0E0F6;}.fjdpth0{	background: #F7F7F7;	color: #000000;}.panel{	color: #5b5b5b;	padding: 10px;	border: 0px outset;}.panelsurround{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}legend{	color: #22229C;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.vbmenu_control{	background: #403c83 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cattitle.jpg) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	font: bold 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	padding: 3px 6px 3px 6px;	white-space: nowrap;}.vbmenu_control a:link, .vbmenu_control_alink{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_control a:visited, .vbmenu_control_avisited{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_control a:hover, .vbmenu_control a:active, .vbmenu_control_ahover{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: underline;}.vbmenu_popup{	background: #FFFFFF;	color: #000000;	border: 1px solid #0B198C;}.vbmenu_option{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	white-space: nowrap;	cursor: pointer;		border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}.vbmenu_option a:link, .vbmenu_option_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_option a:visited, .vbmenu_option_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_option a:hover, .vbmenu_option a:active, .vbmenu_option_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite{	background: #e9eafb;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	white-space: nowrap;	cursor: pointer;		border: 2px solid #dddeee;}.vbmenu_hilite a:link, .vbmenu_hilite_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite a:visited, .vbmenu_hilite_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite a:hover, .vbmenu_hilite a:active, .vbmenu_hilite_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}/* ***** styling for 'big' usernames on postbit etc. ***** */.bigusername { font-size: 14pt; }/* ***** small padding on 'thead' elements ***** */td.thead, th.thead, div.thead { padding: 4px; }/* ***** basic styles for multi-page nav elements */.pagenav a { text-decoration: none; }.pagenav td { padding: 2px 4px 2px 4px; }/* ***** de-emphasized text */.shade, a.shade:link, a.shade:visited { color: #777777; text-decoration: none; }a.shade:active, a.shade:hover { color: #FF4400; text-decoration: underline; }.tcat .shade, .thead .shade, .tfoot .shade { color: #DDDDDD; }/* ***** define margin and font-size for elements inside panels ***** */.fieldset { margin-bottom: 6px; }.fieldset, .fieldset td, .fieldset p, .fieldset li { font-size: 11px; }/* ***** don't change the following ***** */form { display: inline; }label { cursor: default; }.normal { font-weight: normal; }.inlineimg { vertical-align: middle; }.underline { text-decoration: underline; }.headlinks {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:hover {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #f49d43;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:visited {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:visited:hover {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #f49d43;text-decoration: none;}--></style></head><body>Unsubscription Information - <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Un-Check Option : Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgot Your Password? - Click here to recover your password.</a><br /><br /><br />Respected $username Ji,<br /><br />Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!!<br /><br />As SPN continues to grow with more than 5000 members, we would like to inform you, the launch of SPN Blogs for Members. Come and share yourself on these blogs. <br /><br />Besides, following activity has been registered on SPN since your last visit.<br /><br />Warm Regards,<br /><br /><br />SPN Administrator<br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">http://www.sikhphilosophy.net</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">Sikhism Philosophy Network</a><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikhism Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 11-09-2007.<br /><br />Activity since 17-06-2007 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17059">Hukamnama September 11, 2007, Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[September 11, 2007, Tuesday 05:00 AM. IST]  / soriT mhlw 5 ]  / ismir ismir pRB ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>11-09-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>12</td>	<td>10:17 AM, 11-09-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17058">Personal contact with minorities helps break down biases: survey</a><br />I know this to be true. I have a Jewish background & always made an effort to ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>11-09-2007</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>12:35 PM, 11-09-2007</td>	<td>futurekaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17055">Bhagvad Geeta be made national &quot;dharma shastra&quot; !</a><br />The judge missed something from his statement: / Bhagvad Geeta should be made ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>11-09-2007</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>14</td>	<td>01:50 PM, 11-09-2007</td>	<td>TGill</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17040">Poetry Corner</a><br />Wah jee Wah / Wah re Wah /   / there has to be more from you, Sherab / your ...</td>	<td>begum</td>	<td>10-09-2007</td>	<td>8</td>	<td>102</td>	<td>01:53 PM, 11-09-2007</td>	<td>begum</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17039">Hukamnama September 10, 2007, Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[September 10, 2007, Monday 05:00 AM. IST]  / soriT mhlw 5 ]  / ismir ismir pRB ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>10-09-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>17</td>	<td>10:25 AM, 10-09-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17016">Hukamnama September 9, 2007, Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[September 9, 2007, Sunday 05:00 AM. IST]  / soriT mhlw 5 ]  / siqgur pUry Bwxw ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>09-09-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>17</td>	<td>10:17 AM, 09-09-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17010">Hukamnama Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar September 8, 2007</a><br />[September 8, 2007, Saturday 05:00 AM. IST]  / slok ]  / rsnw aucrMiq nwmM sRvxM ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>08-09-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>23</td>	<td>09:02 PM, 08-09-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532">Creation in Islam</a><br />My friend Azizrasul /   / My point is that it a scripture written in the 8th ...</td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td>	<td>332</td>	<td>5284</td>	<td>01:28 AM, 11-09-2007</td>	<td>Satyaban</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />This is not so much a reply but a question. I think that rest/shops should have ...</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>321</td>	<td>12414</td>	<td>03:27 PM, 05-08-2007</td>	<td>Gyani Jarnail Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=470">Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith</a><br />So where is the original poster RAJS?</td>	<td>Rajs</td>	<td>06-08-2004</td>	<td>316</td>	<td>21967</td>	<td>09:31 PM, 22-07-2007</td>	<td>deepsingh87</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=586">Sikhism and Homosextuality</a><br />Dear KDS1980 /  / Please escuse me for short reply as I am quite bust these days ...</td>	<td>Kandola</td>	<td>19-08-2004</td>	<td>251</td>	<td>13209</td>	<td>11:02 PM, 29-08-2007</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls - a Confused Lot - Are Parents to Blame?</a><br />Hey new here... just saw this post first.. /   / I just don't understand how ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-07-2005</td>	<td>232</td>	<td>18679</td>	<td>04:42 AM, 21-08-2007</td>	<td>llpindd</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5493">Quran - To All Sikh Students</a><br />One isn't necessarily born with courage, but one is born with potential. Without ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>04-09-2005</td>	<td>207</td>	<td>14170</td>	<td>01:37 PM, 31-08-2007</td>	<td>begum</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2436">Short-hair ban on Gurudwara Marriages</a><br />Following other religion is not easy in strict traditional societies.do you ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>16-03-2005</td>	<td>174</td>	<td>8653</td>	<td>01:07 PM, 01-09-2007</td>	<td>bitnam</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism and Tattoos</a><br />Dear Friend: / Please do not be so proud what you do as no one is right and no ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-02-2005</td>	<td>65</td>	<td>18223</td>	<td>06:14 AM, 05-09-2007</td>	<td>hpluthera</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5584">Ranjit Singh Dhadrianwale - A sikh preacher or a fake?</a><br />s.s.akal ji. /   /   / why waist time worry about others . Instead of mending ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>18-09-2005</td>	<td>166</td>	<td>14726</td>	<td>04:15 PM, 07-06-2007</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />Gyani ji.. Can u pls post the link of that torrent file here... I cant join ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>38</td>	<td>13303</td>	<td>08:24 PM, 21-07-2007</td>	<td>k s gadh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=203">Guru Nanak, a 'false' Prophet ??</a><br />Ok, first off Guru Nanak Dev Ji wasn't a prophet HE WAS SOOOOO MUCH MORE. Guru ...</td>	<td>jinni</td>	<td>04-07-2004</td>	<td>116</td>	<td>12722</td>	<td>10:26 AM, 25-07-2007</td>	<td>Amritdhari_grl</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5503">Hindu Aarti In Gurdwara</a><br />Don;t Point Finger On Any Religion What Are Your Views About The Gurbani Recited ...</td>	<td>gs_chana</td>	<td>06-09-2005</td>	<td>98</td>	<td>10414</td>	<td>08:09 PM, 13-08-2007</td>	<td>GURVINDER</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5724">Call to muslims to seduce sikh Girls into Islam</a><br />Dear brother /  / I read an interesting thread in some other sikh site titled " ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>13-10-2005</td>	<td>88</td>	<td>10016</td>	<td>02:43 PM, 03-08-2007</td>	<td>Sworn_Avenger</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=3219">Horoscopes - Janam Kundli</a><br />Drkhalsa ji and respected forum members, Starting with the comment of the good ...</td>	<td>Jazz</td>	<td>28-04-2005</td>	<td>34</td>	<td>9403</td>	<td>02:00 AM, 22-08-2007</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17008">4th Pauri: 4The Ashtapaee: Sukhmani Sahib</a><br />Dear Khalsa Ji, / In my journey, with the help of ‘The Sat’, I have reached the ...</td>	<td>Amarpal</td>	<td>08-09-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16993">Hukamnama September 07, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[September 7, 2007, Friday 05:30 AM. IST]  / sUhI mhlw 5 ]  / dInu Cfwie dunI jo ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>07-09-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16988">The mortal who lacks Guru's Mantra .......</a><br />ਗੁਰ ਮੰਤ੍ਰ ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>07-09-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16964">Hukamnama September 03 &amp; 04, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[September 4, 2007, Tuesday 05:00 AM. IST]  / soriT mhlw 5 Gru 2 dupdy  / <> ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>04-09-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16943">Hukamnama September 02, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[September 2, 2007, Sunday 05:00 AM. IST]  / DnwsrI mhlw 3 qIjw ]  / jgu mYlw ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>02-09-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16933">Hukamnama September 01, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[September 1, 2007, Saturday 05:00 AM. IST]  / DnwsrI CMq mhlw 1 ]  / ipr sMig ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>01-09-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16920">Hukamnama August 31, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 31, 2007, Friday 05:00 AM. IST]  / rwmklI mhlw 5 ]  / qwgw kir kY lweI ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>31-08-2007</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - Default Calendar</a>:</b></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=655">apna jitta</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1773">adarshpuri</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1657">ripdrool</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1271">hira</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1128">manpreet11sep</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1492">mannyb</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=184">love4sikhi</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=436">singhp</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1325">jasbirsingh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=485">leen</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 17-06-2007</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>276 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>264 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>2,796 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>2 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikhism Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

